# Liberal logic



## JeannieD (Oct 13, 2012)

Starting this thread in the humor forum - this is a practical joke, right?


----------



## Noomi (Oct 13, 2012)

Didn't teach the person who made that image to spell correctly.


----------



## JeannieD (Oct 14, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Didn't teach the person who made that image to spell correctly.



Looks more like a typo and less like a misspelling but it's still funny!


----------

